# CPT code for calcium deposits(shoulder)



## coders_rock! (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning,

Can someone confirm my coding, thank you?

Operatons: Arthroscopic calcific deposit excision and rotator cuff repair

An incision was made within the rotator cuff to remove a large calcium deposit in both the liquid and solid forms found in the supraspinatus tendon 
(23000, 29819, or 29822).

Repair of rotator cuff with a side-by-side suture lasso in a suture relay method using fiberwire(29807).


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 3, 2014)

coders_rock! said:


> Morning,
> 
> Can someone confirm my coding, thank you?
> 
> ...



I have used the unlisted 29999 for the excision of calcific deposits. RC repair would be 29827 and not 29807.


----------



## coders_rock! (Mar 3, 2014)

Why not 29819 - Arthroscopy, shoulder, surgical; with removal of loose body or foreign body


----------



## coders_rock! (Mar 12, 2014)

Can you please explain to me why you would use an unlisted code (29999) for the removal of calcium deposits from the shoulder, versus 29819 -Arthroscopy, shoulder, surgical; with removal of loose body or foreign body.


----------

